# Quicktime reste dans le dock à chaque ouverture de session



## imac_001 (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, à chaque fois que j'ouvre une session quicktime player se remet à chaque fois dans le dock 2 fois et quand je vais dans option il me le met tout le temps dans "Ouvrir avec session", je suis chaque fois obliger de forcer à quitter et quand je met "mettre dans Finder", il me le met ok mais quand je rallume mon mac paffff de nouveau 2 fois quicktime ds le dock.

Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer hey hey...


----------



## Oizo (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Essaye d'aller voir dans les préférences système, comptes, puis onglet "ouverture". Si QuickTime y apparaît retire-le de la liste.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2013)

Ou alors quitter Quicktime avant d'éteindre la machine.


----------



## Oizo (7 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ou alors quitter Quicktime avant d'éteindre la machine.



S'il QuickTime est configuré comme devant s'ouvrir au démarrage de la session cela ne changera rien de quitter avant d'éteindre.


----------



## imac_001 (7 Avril 2013)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaye d'aller voir dans les préférences système, comptes, puis onglet "ouverture". Si QuickTime y apparaît retire-le de la liste.



Comptes ??? je suis dans préférences système et y'a pas compte


----------



## Oizo (7 Avril 2013)

imac_001 a dit:


> Comptes ??? je suis dans préférences système et y'a pas compte



Si tu es sur Mac OS 10.8 ce n'est pas "comptes" mais "utilisateurs et groupes"...


----------



## imac_001 (7 Avril 2013)

Ok ok c'est tout bon thanks


----------

